
YouTube enlists volunteers to moderate its site via “YouTube Heroes” - cporios
https://techcrunch.com/2016/09/21/youtube-enlists-volunteers-to-moderate-its-site-via-a-new-youtube-heroes-program/
======
ljk
so youtube is going to start to have thought police... unfortunately there are
no other viable alternatives

on the actual video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wh_1966vaIA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wh_1966vaIA)

> _Comments are disabled for this video._

hmm I wonder why

